# installing clear corners



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

ok, so i got about 30 bucks and i think my next cosmetic mod should be clear corners...i was just wondering if these are eay to install? what exactly do you need to do to put them on? also, i'
ve heard they're illegal, is this true? thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

All you need is a phillips screwdriver. No they should not be illegal, unless you use a diferent color bulb, instead of amber.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *All you need is a phillips screwdriver. No they should not be illegal, unless you use a diferent color bulb, instead of amber. *


or u can do white bulbs.. some / most cops dont care about white


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Sort´a´easy...


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

so where exactly do you unscrew the corner light? under the hood i assume, but which screw will take out the right piece? thanks again


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
There is only one screw. When you open the hood on top of the headlamp is a screw. The signals connect to the headlamps. Just take out this screw and pull the lens out, then unplug the bulb or twist the socket to remove the bulb.

Seth


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

took me literally two minutes, easiest thing Ive done so far.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm w'you Equivical but I'm a little slower more like five for me, I couldn't get my hood up with the corners in one hand. Haha just messin it dosent take anytime my seven yr ol brother could do it.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *or u can do white bulbs.. some / most cops dont care about white *


Most don't...i have gotton pulled over once for them though...it all depends on the cop i suppose.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*I AGREE....*

ive asked 2 different cops and one said it HAS to be amber... the other said it doesnt matter as long as its not blue or green or any type of color like that. i really want hyper white, but im sticking to amber for the sake of not getting a ticket.


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

I had a pair of the apc hyperwhite bulbs..they are the ones with the blue tint to them..and i got a 28 dollar ticket for them..so i'm sticken with the amber ones for now...sorta sucks


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Zman125 said:


> *I had a pair of the apc hyperwhite bulbs..they are the ones with the blue tint to them..and i got a 28 dollar ticket for them..so i'm sticken with the amber ones for now...sorta sucks *


LoL I'm with you Zman, welcome to the club 
I just perchased new bulbs at a local Autozone. I got the white ones(1157/KR/BP2), they look nice untill you turn them on. They are supposedly white but once their on they give out a slight amber color. Now my lights don't match and it just looks wierd.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

APC just came out with some Xenon amber lights that fit our cars. Those should be bright and legal. I plan to get some of these for street use and some blue ones for shows.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

How much do they charge for the Xenon bulbs?


----------

